# vaginal prolapse :(



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

my champagne mousie gave birth a few hours ago and she now has a vaginal prolapse i was just wondering what to do as its a really big one and it cant be pushed bk in


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If its a really big one it may well be the uterus that has prolapsed - in most species the uterus prolapses after birth, the vagina before. What you can try is dumping sugar on it - it absorbs some of the moisture from the prolapse, making it smaller and easier to replace. Don't laugh - we do that with sheep and cattle!!

She may need an anaesthetic to get it properly in - once it's out they tend to keep pushing and it can take up to half an hour to replace, a bit at a time - try getting a mosue to sit still that long!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

unfortunetly she died shortly after i posted this thread none of her babies survived either after she gave birth to them so im guessing something was really wrong  i know there was alot of blood poor chardonay ...... i miss her already


----------

